# Ac Kicks Off



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a 2013 250rs. Started having problems with the a/c. The fan runs fine but when I flip it to a/c it will kick on for like 2 seconds and then shut down. Checked all breakers and fuses and none are burnt or tripped. It is only 1 year and 1 month old...any ideas? Is the a fuse in the a/c unit itself or does it need re-set. I would think if the compressor was bad the fan wouldn't work or the a/c wouldn't kick on at all.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you connected to clean 30amp service?


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you connected to clean 30amp service?


Yes


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

Plug an incandescent light into a wall outlet. Does the light dim when you turn the AC on? If it does, you have a problem with available volts/amps.


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just wondering... is the AC still covered under warranty.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

outbacker8 said:


> Just wondering... is the AC still covered under warranty.


It should be, it has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Got it fixed..it was a bad thermostat.


----------

